# Advice on Swift MH roof for newbie



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
You wont get many answers on "ask a trader " as "plebs" are not allowed to contribute 

However re roof, look at other of the same and if not delaminated which I would say is not as manufactured do not buy the proposed MH as the structural integity depends on the "sandwich" bond 

I would walk away there are more out there and better than Swift

Ray


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Ditto.. buy something else. If you weren't worried you wouldn't be asking


----------

